# Chihuahua Rocky



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

thought I would post some pictures of Rocky


































Hope you like them.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I don't know why but his name really seems to suit him


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

rona said:


> I don't know why but his name really seems to suit him


I thought that!!

He's stunning and welcome to the forum 

Em (and Bumble)
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely dog 
we have a chinese crested called Rocky


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

*Just gone into Chihuahua overload, probably won't be back for a while*


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone . 

I think the name Rocky suits him perfectly


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiya have seen you somewhere else. lol
Rocky is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Thought I would post some new pictures of Rocky 










































Hope you like them


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

AWW that sleep one is just gorgeous - I love it. Rocky is so handsome.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE your Chi is gorgeous!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww - so totally gorgeous


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

adorable, lovely photos


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think he is gorgeous and his name really does suit him,. I have 3 adult chis, and 3 seven week old pups lol, beautiful little dogs._


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> _David_
> 
> *Meet*
> 
> ...


----------

